# Solved: setup error



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

Have installed MS office trial at some time in past, now have bought full version but will not load. Setup error"setup cannot continue because required file is either corrupted or not available." how do i fix this issue


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it Office 07? What file does it say is missing or corrupted?


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

yes office 07 home and student...don't know what file is corrupted or missing


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you completely uninstall the other version?


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

no same error message when try to uninstall from add/remove


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Are there any errors in the application event log?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have the installation medium for the trial? Run the trial installer again. Uninstalling and repairing will be options of the installer.


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

idk application event log
have tried to onstall another trial...downloads to desktop but wil go no further same error message


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

For the event log, right click on 'My Computer' select 'Manage' the 'Computer Management' window should show. On the left hand side of that window select 'Event Viewer' then double click on 'Application' this will show any errors with the applications on your PC. You can also check 'System' event logs as well.


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

ok lots of stuff in there what am i lookin for


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you see any events with either a red cross or exclamation mark next to it? If so are there any relating to installing or uninstalling office?


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

x just says ms office 12


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ifyou open up the error what are the error details?


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

event type offdiag12,p1 9a04c16a-adf5-4338-a5b8-bf9e65c386d7af698308-ed82-44e1-a38d-140370d5f0c1,P2NIL-P10NIL
this is in description box


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Right. This does not relate exactly to your problem but try installing this 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BD5566A54AD&amp;displaylang=en&displaylang=en

Then try uninstalling then reinstalling office again?


----------



## mbndkm (Oct 10, 2008)

i thank you for your time but i found another solution .
anyone having this problem can download the windows install cleanup from ms site and remove programs that will not uninstall.
msoffice is now loaded and fuctioning properly


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one! Well done! I should have mentioned that earlier! I somehow thought that would not fix the issue, DUH!!! I suppose you should try the obvious first eh? Well thats how you learn.

Regards


----------

